# Young Hand Raised Pigeon in Brooklyn,NY Needs A Home



## BklynVetTech01 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello Everyone! 

I am happy that I found this forum. This is my first post and I am looking forward to many more.

We found a baby pigeon on the street, nursed and raised him/her for the past couple of months and we now need to find him a good home. He just started to fly, eats on his own and is very tame - he will even fly to sit on you.

Please let me know if you, or someone that you may know of, can provide a good home for this little friendly one. Photos can also be provided.

Thanks!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You did a great job caring for this little one.
Could you tell us your location, please. We have members all over the US and abroad, so hopefully there is someone who could give your little guy a home.

Thank you

Reti


----------



## BklynVetTech01 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you for responding so fast. I am located in Brooklyn, NY.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

We have several NY members, so hopefully they will see your post.

Reti


----------



## VeganHeathen (Aug 28, 2005)

BklynVetTech01, I have sent you an email. I am in Brooklyn and interested in speaking to you. Thanks!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

If need be, there is also this group in New York:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NYCPRC/

Good Luck,

fp


----------

